# Changing puppy's food



## Jamral (Feb 12, 2015)

I know when you're switching dog foods, you're supposed to mix the old and new food together so you're dog can get used to it.

I'm about to get my 8 week old puppy, and she's currently been eating pedigree canned food.
I do not plan on using wet foods at all, and I don't really approve of the current food. Since she's young and hasn't been eating it for a long time, do you think it would be okay to give her 100% of the new food? I plan on feeding her Blue Buffalo life protection formula.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

HOnestly, even though that particular food is not of the highest quality, I would still get some and feed your new pup a mixture of the old food and the new for at least a week or so. The first night home, I would just give the puppy what he/she is used to eating (the canned). Next day I would combine 80% old food and 20% the new BB kibble. Next day 70% old 30% new, next day 60/40 and so on. If at any point the puppy has digestive upset*, I would go back a step until things settle down again.

Usually, a gradual transition like this will only take a week or two. Not that long in the overall scheme of things and I think it is much easier on a little puppy's digestion. Especially when he/she is adjusting to so much new in her life.

* ETA Digestive upsets are pretty common when the puppy first comes home and almost guaranteed with an abrupt change of food. So you can save yourself and especially your puppy a lot of grief by patiently doing a transition


----------



## Jamral (Feb 12, 2015)

She actually just told me she's been feeding the puppies Purina puppy chow, so I feel a little better about it being a dry food!

i was just assuming she was using pedigree canned food because it had been in pictures she sent me.

Edit: Well, she told me she gives them the pedigree can as well, but the vet likes puppy food better.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

My breeder sent me home with a bag of Pedigree kibble and a can of pedigree for a topper. Iris wouldn't touch either. I mixed it with Innova puppy kibble, my food of choice for her. She carefully, one at a time, picked out the pedigree kibble and set it aside, eating only the Innova kibbles. I had a floor full of Pedigree kibble at the end of the meal. Next meal she did the same thing, so I gave up and gave her Innova only. Smart cookie, she is, still, 12 years later.

Best of luck with your kid!

Viking Queen


----------



## Jamral (Feb 12, 2015)

We're currently feeding her mostly puppy chow. Today, we went to the vet, and the vet told us her tail was docked too short, which may cause constipation. When we mentioned transitioning her to Blue Buffalo, the vet wasn't a fan. He said the dogs that are coming in with constipation problems are usually eating blue buffalo, and it was too much protein for her. I did already open the bag though, so that's disappointing.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Wait hold on. Your vet actually said a tail docked too short would cause constipation?!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

WHOA!!!! Too much protein for dogs whose systems cannot handle it get diarrhea not constipation.............and tail docking?  Never heard that one! If that were true Molly's lack of a tail would have her chronically constipated and that just ain't the case!!! LOL! (nice and tidy tootsie rolls here!)

If your dog is doing well on the Blue Buffalo I say stay with it...........better quality ingredients than the Purina... 
Personally, I rotate kibble and have never had a problem changing foods without transitioning.......every dog is different and mine happens to have a tummy of iron LOL!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Badly Botched tail docking can cause trauma to the bowel, hence constipation ...thanks google. 

Not saying this is true with Penny. Just be aware that this might be a possible to watch for possible problems.

Both my girls Cappi and Flower had/have badly docked tails, just a fatty flap of skin back there just enough left to wag with. Cappi suffered from chronic constipation in her latter years however Flower has not, both also had/have malformed rectums.


----------



## Jamral (Feb 12, 2015)

There really isn't even much of a nub, the tail was docked really short, so I believe him there. He explained the last bone of the vertebrae would push done into her.. colon?.. and make it hard for the stool to past. Not great with my anatomy lol 
I only mixed in the tiniest amount of blue buffalo, and I was thinking of possibly returning it for something else. If I was to get something else, I wouldn't know what to get, everything the vet suggested was just highly sponsored foods (Purina pro plan, science diet, etc.).

So I may keep it, not sure yet.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

So sad to hear of the tail being docked *that* short!!  . No excuse for that!


----------



## Jamral (Feb 12, 2015)

I asked the breeder if she had done it herself. She did. So I told her my vet said it was too short, so future puppies she should do it a bit longer. She said thanks for telling her, and she thought it was too short after she did it.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I feed my girls Blue Buffalo, my newest Pup Miss Pia Maria is eating Nutrasource because that is what she was eating when I got her and have been slowly switching her over, I have had her two weeks today. 

You can go to Dog Food Advisor and find a good quality food listed there.

My 14 year ago toy poodle Flower has a tail much like Penny's.... none, I feed her a little pumpkin daily to prevent troubles.


----------



## Jamral (Feb 12, 2015)

twyla said:


> My 14 year ago toy poodle Flower has a tail much like Penny's.... none, I feed her a little pumpkin daily to prevent troubles.


I've seen pumpkin mentioned a few times, so I'll probably do that! How much exactly do you add?


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I use canned pumpkin, just plain without seasoning, I give Flower a couple tablespoons she's 8.5 lbs so Penny would need less


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Jamral said:


> I asked the breeder if she had done it herself. She did. So I told her my vet said it was too short, so future puppies she should do it a bit longer. She said thanks for telling her, and she thought it was too short after she did it.


I'm quite confused. It's one thing to accidentally dock a tail a little short, but the difference between a little short and so short that it could affect the bowel is astronomical! The margin of error there isn't narrow! . Does this breeder realize that 2/3 of a poodle's tail should remain?

About food: I would keep the puppy on his/her breeder's food for a short time to avoid stomach upset, but once settled in your home, I would switch to a much higher quality food.


----------



## Jamral (Feb 12, 2015)

CharismaticMillie said:


> I'm quite confused. It's one thing to accidentally dock a tail a little short, but the difference between a little short and so short that it could affect the bowel is astronomical! The margin of error there isn't narrow! . Does this breeder realize that 2/3 of a poodle's tail should remain?
> 
> About food: I would keep the puppy on his/her breeder's food for a short time to avoid stomach upset, but once settled in your home, I would switch to a much higher quality food.


I believe she is new at breeding dogs. I was never planning to breed or show, so I wasn't so finicky about the breeder I choose. I choose the closest breeder to home that didn't seem like a puppy mill. I now wish I would have been a bit pickier when it came to choosing.
I was under the impression she'd be a small mini, but I now think she is a toy. In the ckc papers I was given, it even has the mom listed as a toy. That is disappointing to me because I was already settling with a small mini. Now, I feel invested to Penny though, so she is my dog.


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

Jamral said:


> There really isn't even much of a nub, the tail was docked really short, so I believe him there. (...)


Having seen how Sulo uses his tail, well, like a pump handle... I won't doubt your vet!


----------



## Dindiri (Mar 7, 2015)

I feed my puppy White rice, boiled chicken breast, steamed carrots and cottage cheese 
I mix it All and smash The carrots you can Also buy Them Canned if you like i Will asure you that his first year in a Great meal plan Will give you Amazing Results My Archie loves meal time! And always his vitamin vita-cal daily )


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

If I was in this situation, I would only offer the new food. Puppy will get used to it. I wouldn't keep feeding a combo of different foods mixed together. Too confusing for the bowels. Then again this is just me and what I would do.


----------

